# Redesigning Bur Dubai & Deira that sunk in to moral unrest & crimes against humanity



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

now even hotels play this game!!! just incredible!! this is getting way too far. i think the police should really do something against this bullshit!!!

i mean, what does this kind of business is good for! i don't think that this is really an advantage for dubai!!!

if i was police boss, i would block all this shit and send the whores right there where they come from originally!!!

what do these people think!!!!???? mankind is so dumb!!!!!

and the best is, everything is kept secret to foreigners!!!!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> now even hotels play this game!!! just incredible!! this is getting way too far. i think the police should really do something against this bullshit!!!
> 
> i mean, what does this kind of business is good for! i don't think that this is really an advantage for dubai!!!
> 
> ...


In Germany is legal, isn't it????


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

:lol: yes, unfortunately. i don't know what this shit is all about. nobody wants this bullshit (just a few!  ) but nobody does anything against it, maybe they feel embarassed, i don't know.

but in germany this thing is a bit more dangerous. there's also drugs and murder involved!!!! i'm not sure if dubai has the same problems!!??


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

BulldozerGirl said:


> ...Actually, some hotels bring them to you. Once my uncle stayed at the Ritz-Carlton ...


I belive you're talking about the Ritz Carlton in Jumeirah, just next to Le Royal Meridian. I've been there once and I saw Russian ladies in there. Once, someone who has just moved to Dubai from long stay in Moskow, was saying how much he liked that place and how often he went there.

I wonder why ... :lol:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

one thing for sure: those people who were not involved in our SESSION tonight, but will visit tomorrow will declare us as freaks!!! once again, hopefully we won't get any trouble with the administrators!!!

although this kind of conversation is rude, disgusting and primitive as hell, ... it's the truth and sorry to say that..... funny! :lol:

i myself never had expected this from dubai, as it is always said to be very ... let's say "prudish"


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Don't know much about any connection between prostitutes and drugs in Dubai.

I heard that once a customer was visiting a prostitute and she died during the act.. don't know of what causes. Once the body of a Russian prostitute was found cut up into tiny pieces and thrown in a garbage bin in Deira. The murderer was a Pakistani guy. In another incident a Pakistani man was arrested after a raped a Russian prostitute in public view. He later told the police that he doesn't care if he's put in jail or deported, he did what he wanted to do.

Concerning drugs, an undercover UAE police officer was found with the top half of his body sticking out of the trash in front of his house, and the bottom half of his body was in a wadi in Hatta. I don't really remember what it was all about. There are a lot of drug dealers in the city. But I think the Russian and Chinese men who come along with the prostitutes of the same nationality, occupy themselves by stealing from ATM's or doing business with electronics. In Sharjah a few months ago, 4 Chinese men were arrested for eating 2 Pakistani doormen of their building.

And the stories are neverending..


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> :lol: yes, unfortunately. i don't know what this shit is all about. nobody wants this bullshit (just a few!  ) but nobody does anything against it, maybe they feel embarassed, i don't know.
> 
> but in germany this thing is a bit more dangerous. there's also drugs and murder involved!!!! i'm not sure if dubai has the same problems!!??


Of course here as well, but very limited. Just next to my building is one of the most famous hotel "pick-up" bars in town and a couple of years ago, the place was closed for months, someone picked up two ladies and didn't want to pay them; the debate became a fight and they killed him. :runaway:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

seems like harlem ain't got nothing on dubai  

OH MAN!!!

i started this thread to discuss about the DESIGN, i repeat DESIGN!!!   not about....


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

BulldozerGirl said:


> Don't know much about any connection between prostitutes and drugs in Dubai.
> 
> I heard that once a customer was visiting a prostitute and she died during the act.. don't know of what causes. Once the body of a Russian prostitute was found cut up into tiny pieces and thrown in a garbage bin in Deira. The murderer was a Pakistani guy. In another incident a Pakistani man was arrested after a raped a Russian prostitute in public view. He later told the police that he doesn't care if he's put in jail or deported, he did what he wanted to do.
> 
> ...


I remember the story of the lady found on the bin, but the most bizarre story was the Abu Dhabi taxi driver killer, it became histerical until he was cought.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

I think Sharjah has a lot of problems, the same as Dubai and even worse, compared to the size of their city. I don't know why all the freaks end up in Sharjah. Maybe it's because they pay less rent.

A few years ago, a Pakistani gatekeeper of a graveyard in Sharjah was caught after he dug up the body of a freshly buried 30 year old UAE national woman from her grave (she was buried 4 hours earlier) and he had her in his room. I dunno why there are so many stories involving Pakistanis.. lol.

One of you guys living in Dubai should go to that labour camp in Dubai. I forgot the name.. it starts with an S, I think. It is one of the most notoriously freaky places in the entire UAE. It's so friggin crazy, that I saw one new Filipino guy who went there at the psychiatric dept in Rashid Hospital during my psychiatric training last summer. Another guy I saw there said he was an air conditioner. The place is so dangerous, these guys lose their minds. I have so many stories about things that happen there.. all thanks to a report written by yet another crazed victim of the camp.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

BulldozerGirl said:


> In Sharjah a few months ago, 4 Chinese men were arrested for eating 2 Pakistani doormen of their building.


 :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

smussuw said:


> yeah because we have many single exapt that can be dangerous to the familes so thats why Dubai isnts strict with it.


Is that really why they're turning a blind eye? Then I hope they would at least consider a "tolerance zone" where they can all work, keeping other areas free of things like that


----------



## Aryan (May 21, 2004)

Am I the only one shocked at the appauling racism in this thread? Its funny because arabs are always the first to complain when they are killed/spat on for being associated with terrorists in the US and the rest of the world.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

The UAE has the highest male to female ratio in the world. I think around 67% of the population are male. The UAE is also the world's number one consumer of Heinz Baked Beans. This is also probably related to the high number of bachelors in the country 

*Altind_Carnut* - Yeah I remember the Abu Dhabi taxi driver killer. All the taxi drivers were Pakistani and the killer was Afghani. At least it's better to have someone who kills the drivers than have a driver who kills passengers.. just my opinion though. I'm always afraid of taxi drivers not taking the passenger to where he's supposed to go and then killing him. In al-Ain a few months ago a 52 year old UAE national woman was murdered by her personal driver and her body was left in the car for 4 days before it was found. A few years back a 17 year old UAE national boy was murdered in his home at midnight by his Sri Lankan school bus driver after they fought some days earlier...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Aryan said:


> Am I the only one shocked at the appauling racism in this thread? Its funny because arabs are always the first to complain when they are killed/spat on for being associated with terrorists in the US and the rest of the world.


Aryan jan.. we are just mentioning what happened. We didn't say anything about people of a particular nationality being always guilty of such crimes. We mention what nationality the criminal/victim was because that's how its done in newspapers here and because the UAE is full of people from all over the world and it's just some way of identifying a person by mentioning where he's from.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

BulldozerGirl said:


> There are all kinds of prostitutes in the city. There's one who's local and she does business in a big villa in Umm Suqeim.


If she can afford an Umm Suqeim villa, prostitution must be a much bigger business than I previously thought!

About this AD cabbie killer, was there any motive, or did he just randomly murder cab drivers?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

I think probably a "crime" thread should be made and all these posts should be moved there.

*juiced* - She probably received a lot of gifts..etc. She likes the lifestyle.

I can't recall what the motive was for killing those drivers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, just to be fair since Aryan seems to be upset we mentioned Pakistanis. I will tell you some stuff about crimes commited by UAE nationals.

A few years back two UAE national men offered to help an Indian family whose car broke down on the al-Ain-Dubai highway. They said they would transport the women back to the city while the father fixed the car. They then drove the women (40 something year old wife, a grandma, and two girls in their late teens), and they raped all the women except for the grandma.. then the grandma died of a heart attack and they killed the rest of the women. They were given a public execution on a Friday in front of a mosque. It was quite a long time ago but I remember the execution. I don't think public execution are done any more.

In Ajman also a few years back, a 20-something year old UAE national overtook another car. The car then overtook his car and forced him to stop. The driver who was from the Ajman royal family said: "Do you know who I am? I am a prince! How dare you overtake me!" and he shot him dead on the spot. The prince was excecuted upon orders by the al-Nahyan and al-Maktoum families.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Ok Guys!!!! Now It's Definitely Getting Too Rude!!!! Please Knock This Shit Off!!!!!!

SERIOUSLY!!!!!

i've contacted trances to please close this thread!!!! that's no more fun now!!!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

maybe we could have these posts moved to another thread.. after all, we never get to hear this side of dubai, and it would be a bit of a waste to have all these posts deleted


----------

